# عروض تقديمية (ppt) عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية (GIS).



## المعتضد بالله (16 مايو 2010)

{{{ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله }}}​ 

أقدم للأخوة في قسم ال GIS​ 
عددا من العروض التقديمية 
(power point presentation - ppt)​ 
عن التعريف بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية.​


----------



## المعتضد بالله (16 مايو 2010)

وأيضا...​


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل المعتضد بالله سبقتوني لكثير من الأشياء بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم كل خير
موضوع جدا قيم 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
نتمنى أن تستفيد منو اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
م/مريم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي المعتضد بالله.
مشاركات قيمة.


----------



## المعتضد بالله (18 مايو 2010)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل المعتضد بالله سبقتوني لكثير من الأشياء بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم كل خير
> موضوع جدا قيم
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> نتمنى أن تستفيد منو اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
> م/مريم


 
أشكرك على تشجيعك أخت مريم​


----------



## المعتضد بالله (18 مايو 2010)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي المعتضد بالله.
> مشاركات قيمة.


 
وفيك بارك الله أخي جلال​


----------



## محمد عميرة (20 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مريم محمد علي (20 مايو 2010)

المعتضد بالله قال:


> أشكرك على تشجيعك أخت مريم​


نحن من يشكركم على تعاونكم و مشاركاتكم القيمة بالقسم
جوزيتم خيرا و بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل
م مريم


----------



## ياسر زين (3 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر اخى الفاضل


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
اضافة رائعة


----------



## maghmoor (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووور اخي المعتضد بالله


----------



## virtualknight (18 يونيو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 يونيو 2010)

أخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك وفي علمك 
جزيت خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحلام بريئة (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي المعتضد بالله على هذه المشاركة القيمة 
و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## odwan (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ورفع قدركم


----------



## elreedy50 (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## eng:nour (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## نهي عفيفي (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك والامة الاسلامية من نعيمة وفضلة ورضاة اللهم امين


----------



## حارث البدراني (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميسم جدعه (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيكم العافية 
اريد معلومات عن كيفية تحليل الاشارة الواردة من القمر الصناعي عتد استخدام هذه الاشارة في تحليل الموقع المكاني 
مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## abomhil (29 أغسطس 2010)

رائعه الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم انصر الجغرافيا فى كل مكان وابعد عنها يارب بتوع الهندسة


----------



## بسماتي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم


----------



## Ehab ac (4 سبتمبر 2010)

والله شكرا للاشخاص اللي بيتعبوا منشان غيرهم


----------



## دموع الاحزان (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## أيمن مان (26 سبتمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## بوشلوش مصطفى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

merci habibi


----------



## himaelnady (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## phases (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا ورده والله يوفقك


----------



## المعتضد بالله (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمروركم،،،

وأتمنى لكم الاستفادة.
​


----------



## Jamal (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر 
المعلومات قيمه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohhanafy (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Mohamad_abdalla83 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## CHE Amjad (4 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## maged323 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بلال محمد مرزوك (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراااااااااا


----------



## jordan first (18 ديسمبر 2010)

very useful thank you for sharing


----------



## messaoudb1986 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## صمت العراق الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2010)

_:75::75::20::20::12::12:شكرا جزيلا يا عسل_​


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً للأعضاء الذين يحرصون على تقديم المعلومة الصحيحة،


----------



## امينه محمد سليم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العلم


----------



## تامر. (4 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم محمد حشيش (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو مريم وأحمد (14 يناير 2011)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو الكاسر (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علياء على حمدى (30 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed al fakki (13 مارس 2011)

جوزيت خيرا


----------



## المعتضد بالله (11 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لكم مروركم
==================
وأتمنى لكم النفع
:7:​


----------



## m.rabea (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم محاضرات فعلا مميزة جزيت الخير كل الخير


----------



## fathy elmekawy (26 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عمر المحمدي (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الف خيراً للعلم


----------



## gota2025 (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## فلاح80 (23 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صوت السكون1 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررآ


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## علي خضير (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة بتحميل


----------



## نغم فلاح (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم تعرفت على ال gis من خلال هده العروض التقديمية


----------



## نبال عبيد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي المعتضد بالله


----------



## المعتضد بالله (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم ،،، واتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## نجيب 8000 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## أسد الغابة (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بك حرف حسنة والحسنة عند ربك بعشر امثالها


----------



## المحسوس (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## نبيلوف (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات القييمة


----------



## tamer hosney123 (1 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وانفعا بكم


----------



## مهندسة كيفي (2 مايو 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## Bassam Farhan (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المواضيع القيمة:85:


----------



## Eng Mohamed Salem (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير أخي المعتضد بالله​


----------



## medo222 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصار العيساوي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## سمير عمار (25 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد 
وكل وسيادتكم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## نصار العيساوي (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## aljalad (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع جداً


ألف شكراً لك

على هذا الجهد المتميز


----------



## المعتضد بالله (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكورين للمرور،،


وأتمنى لكم الفائدة ،،،،،

​


----------



## medoo cool (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير ماقصرت


----------



## ogranci (9 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاصم88 (17 مارس 2013)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات المفيدة لي وأرجو أن يستفيد منها باقي الزملاء
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحيى الطائي (7 مايو 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## aeoh (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rizk_asd (16 يونيو 2013)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم والرقي


----------



## هيثم فاروق (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير .


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aeoh (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Waddah shartouh (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## gedo1800 (16 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك المعتضد بالله ​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## حماده المدنى (14 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود
وشكرا لكل من ساهم وساعد ونشر معلومات مفيدة


----------



## نبيلوف (12 يونيو 2015)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات


----------



## yaman-ya (1 أغسطس 2015)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي الصدر (8 يناير 2019)

الله يجزيكم الخير ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## قصي حمودي (17 أغسطس 2019)

الف الف شكر ...جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاسطرلاب (5 نوفمبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك, ويزيدك همة وعطاء.


----------

